

Making hybrid android apps with native like performance - manzzup
http://manzzup.blogspot.com/2014/02/making-hybrid-android-apps-with-native.html

======
bdfh42
I can see the html (in the example on github), the JavaScript and the CSS but
I can't see any Android. Where is the Java code actioning an event? Where is
the hybrid bit?

~~~
manzzup
github source is just the framework, it's like the jQuery framework. You have
to make the HTML page and then run it on a webview component more on that ->
[http://manzzup.blogspot.com/2014/01/write-android-app-for-
yo...](http://manzzup.blogspot.com/2014/01/write-android-app-for-your-site-
in-5.html)

~~~
bdfh42
OK - there is a bit more at that link. Suppose I wanted to get my current GPS
location and pop it on the page/screen?

In the example you indicated, the HTML etc. is downloaded from a web site - so
does the app need an Internet connection to run?

I can see where you are going with this but (with all due respect) I can't see
a framework as yet.

~~~
manzzup
no internet connection need unless the app function requires it, jsut like a
native android interface, the html files are bundled with the app. I agree
that this isnt a framework by definition, but it functions as one

